# Lingerie Collection



## Jude (Dec 26, 2005)

*******PIC ONLY THREAD, NO  COMMENTS IN THIS THREAD******


*edited by Holstrom4 6/23, pic's no longer working*


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 26, 2005)

Pink Maribu on NC20


----------



## Alexa (Dec 26, 2005)

http://www.livejournal.com/community.../12133119.html

those are all of my swatches from lingerie


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 5, 2006)

*For Ladybugz07*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 4, 2006)

Of Corset! on my lips:


----------

